# Tivo rather than extra V+ Box?



## bygravey (May 4, 2012)

I have a Tivo box on my main television and have subsribed to the Virgin package that gives you a seperate box in another room which is independent to the main box so therefore have on demand/catch up and watch a different channel at the same time, but they have supplied the V+ Box with no pause or record facility. if I buy another Tivo box will it all work? (I have the full package)

Thanks


----------



## ashpole (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Ernie_C (Feb 20, 2011)

I presume that you mean rent another TiVo from Virgin Media to replace the non-recording V+?

If this is the case, the second TiVo will have all of its function on all your subscribed channels but it will cost you an addition TiVo charge of £5 per month.


----------



## bygravey (May 4, 2012)

yeah thx - but you can buy them seperate on ebay for about £40 so assume no additional subscription required in terms of exchange enablement?


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

Thought the card needed to be paired with the TiVo, which precludes using a V+ card in a TiVo doesn't it? Someone will be along soon who can confirm that.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

You can buy stolen ones from ebay for about £40, sure 

VM won't activate a card for a box they didn't supply, so unless you have a hankering for exotic doorstops that's not really a good option.


----------



## bygravey (May 4, 2012)

Thanks Tony wasnt aware they had to activate the card to the box just incorrectly assumed i could swap from the existing box. saved me making a booboo - thank you! :up:


----------

